# New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid style)... I need bulb help



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

Well one of the perks to owning a performance shop is i get to test out new products every once in awhile. I'll lucked out with the new helix hx projectors for my GLI. These will not be released for a little while still but i figured i would give you guys a look at them. The only problem i had is they didnt come with bulbs. I already got my Prolumen HID kit for the projector but i need to know what bulbs the oem hids use for the high beam and turn signals.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid sty ... (slappyhoohah)*

if those are Helix then they are "identical" to OEM HID. As far as bulbs not sure need to see the bulb sockets to determine that. 
But honestly I dont see how those could be Helix???


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

i promise you they are helix... haha
they actually have some lines on the bottom part. They have not released these yet but they will be coming soon!


----------



## eurospecdubber (Jan 11, 2004)

more fake **** to flood the market


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (eurospecdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurospecdubber* »_more fake **** to flood the market

Maybe but those are damn good replicas if you ask me.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid sty ... (slappyhoohah)*

anyway.... to answer his question....
for OEM HID's
High: H7
turrn: H21W


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid sty ... (slappyhoohah)*

Can't wait to see these installed! Damn, that's a good replica!!!


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (BrunoVdub)*

i'm not convinced until i see them on the market...they're too "identical" to be reps...
but if they are..than thats cool too....any clue on pricing?


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_i'm not convinced until i see them on the market...they're too "identical" to be reps...
but if they are..than thats cool too....any clue on pricing?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_
Maybe but those are damn good replicas if you ask me. 

F the police.



_Modified by nater at 6:45 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_i'm not convinced until i see them on the market...they're too "identical" to be reps...

They are DEF replicas.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
They are DEF replicas.



please elaborate


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid sty ... (slappyhoohah)*

Can someone email me that pic? I'm at work and the filters are blocking it. I can't wait till 8:00 tonight to see what you are all talking about now.








Thanks!


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Can someone email me that pic? I'm at work and the filters are blocking it. I can't wait till 8:00 tonight to see what you are all talking about now.









Thanks!

Just sent you an email!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_

please elaborate
















F the police


_Modified by nater at 6:45 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_
Just sent you an email!

Got it....thx Brandon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

those look waaaaaaaaay to good to be replicas.
close up pics, please.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_those look waaaaaaaaay to good to be replicas.
close up pics, please.

















You'll all be worshipping me later when you find that they are. 
But the Police have my hands tied as to commenting on the product.
You'll see in the coming months.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid sty ... (slappyhoohah)*

Since you say that you put a "kit" in them I assume that they are halogen headlights and not HID headlights. What kind of low beam bulbs do they use?


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
You'll all be worshipping me later when you find that they are. 
But the Police have my hands tied as to commenting on the product.
You'll see in the coming months.

so you know of these headlights Mighty Nater?















i'm assuming these are Helix' Premier Versions for Jetta headlights.
can't wait to see how these headlights perform.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
so you know of these headlights Mighty Nater?















i'm assuming these are Helix' Premier Versions for Jetta headlights.
can't wait to see how these headlights perform.









I was only playing about the "worshipping" comment.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sir Dubness (Jun 23, 2005)

any idea if these will be released in black too?


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (Sir Dubness)*









well i finally installed them. I also added a 6000k prolumen hid kit and 42dd led city lights. The light output is great on these projectors!
and for those that dont believe they are replicas... you can see in this pic they added lines in the bottom to make them a little different then the real oem hids. The are a complete replica other then that though which means you need to buy the german to usa wiring harness. I have no idea when they will be released or the price but i will be sure to fill you in as i find out more








btw... the lines are not as noticable in person as they are in this picture


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (slappyhoohah)*

I actually like the lines. To me makes the lights look like they have a little more work into them ....hey and you gotta post pics of the beam pattern to justify this "great output claim" thats the rules...hehehe j/k
but it would be nice if you get a chance to snap a good pic of the cutoff if you wouldnt mind.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no if only the damn mounting screws dont break for adjustment.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappyhoohah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappyhoohah* »_
well i finally installed them.


Very nice!!!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid style)... I need bulb help (BrunoVdub)*

Yeah, pictures of the beam patterns would be great.
Seems silly that they would use the 12-pin connector on a halogen light. Are they set up for the auto levelling system or something? Or do they think people will be "upgrading" their stock HIDs to halogen??


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

Like i said before... these are an exact replica of the oem hids so they are meant for hids. Thats why it uses the 12-pin connector.
Still not idea on when they will be released.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (slappyhoohah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappyhoohah* »_Like i said before... these are an exact replica of the oem hids so they are meant for hids. Thats why it uses the 12-pin connector.
Still not idea on when they will be released.

will you be at the dustoff on sunday? i'd like to look at these







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

i wanted to go to dustoff but i have some family thing i have to go to instead.


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (slappyhoohah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappyhoohah* »_Like i said before... these are an exact replica of the oem hids so they are meant for hids. Thats why it uses the 12-pin connector.
Still not idea on when they will be released.

now i may not be positive but im pretty sure they werent built for hids otherwise wouldnt they be sold with them? also i thought that in the US aftermarket hid kits are illegal so why would they sell headlights that arent even technically legal if in fact they are hid projectors...my guess is they are halogen projectors especially if they run h7 bulbs...also the 10-12 pin connectors dont mean they are made for hid either...1 of those pins is for ballast and another is for the ignitor i believe if not maybe for the autolevel/leveling motors which these probably arent sold with as well...either way lets see beam pattern pics, these do look like a good replica though


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid style)... I need bulb (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

Look at the Helix web site sometime - it looks like most (all) of their lights are for off-road, show use only. And they do also seem to make lights that are "HID ready" which seems to mean designed to take HID "kits".
The 12-pin connector does not have extra connections for the HIDs - the extra wires are for the control module that does the automatice leveling. On the OEM HIDs with separate ballasts there is a second 4-pin connector.
_*slappyhoohah*_ - So it sounds like the idea is that they back of the light is also designed to be an "exact replica" of the OEM lights - so it needs to have the 12-pin connector. I suppose - personally I'd prefer a simpler, more reliable connection rather than something that tries to look OEM with the hood open. Anyway, does the ballast fit inside the headlight housing? Or does it mount on the outside?


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (dennisgli)*

I'd like to hear of their quality as I'm not very happy with the inpro units
If they're good I hope they make them for the Golfs!


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

The low beam bulbs are D2S just like the oem hids. If you guys dont want to believe me that they are made for HIDs thats fine but im just telling you what i was told by them. They have a spot on the bottom for the ballest and even have the connector for the oem hid ballast on the bottom. 
Lams- They do make oem hid replicas for the golf. If you go on http://www.easterneurotuning.com and look under lighting you can see them. The non angel eye ones will be back in stock in a month or so.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (oem hid style)... I need bulb hel (slappyhoohah)*

Cool. Where do you get the Prolumen D2S kits? Does that plug into the ballast connectors on the lights? Or do you have to modify the wiring?
Are these the Golf replicas? The web site says they take H1/H7 bulbs and not D2S.


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

the jetta HX projectors dake D2S... the golf takes H1/H7


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Cool. Where do you get the Prolumen D2S kits? Does that plug into the ballast connectors on the lights? Or do you have to modify the wiring?
Are these the Golf replicas? The web site says they take H1/H7 bulbs and not D2S.











No "true" Golf replica exists.
When I say "true", I mean...
These Bora lamps in this thread are considered "true" replicas...
At this time, I believe the people behind this replica project don't have any test units available. I'm not even sure if they are making the Golf Replica's...that, I don't know.
The replica's you just posted a pic of are halogen "hid-look" lamps, from what I understand.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (nater)*

Yeah, they also make these "R32 Style" lights. But these aren't the "Premier Series" but they are "HID Ready" but don't use D2Rs. All confusing!

_Quote »_
- H7/H7/H3/PY21W/W5W
- HID Ready Housing
- HID Light Cover Shield Included
- HID Bulb Clearance Back Panel


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Yeah, they also make these "R32 Style" lights. But these aren't the "Premier Series" but they are "HID Ready" but don't use D2Rs. All confusing!










Those are the ones with the inverted bowl issue. Supposedly it has been corrected... but it's going to be a crapshot. Those take H7/H7


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Just so you guys know...
Helix is NOT a manufacturer, it is a made up trademark which emotiongarge 
uses...
Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: New Style helix MK4 Jetta Projector Headlights (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_










These are made by DEPO


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow. This thread is interesting. An aftermarket headlight that is equiped with D2S projectors. Thats like super replicas...hehehe If these were designed with aftermarket hid in mind...who is supplying the hid control units? Most of those kits do H7, H1, H3, and all the rest but not necessarily D2S unless you buy an adaptor. This is turning out to a very interesting post cause I would love to get a ful description on these units. Tell them to hurry up and release so we can compare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_Wow. This thread is interesting. An aftermarket headlight that is equiped with D2S projectors. Thats like super replicas...hehehe If these were designed with aftermarket hid in mind...who is supplying the hid control units? Most of those kits do H7, H1, H3, and all the rest but not necessarily D2S unless you buy an adaptor. This is turning out to a very interesting post cause I would love to get a ful description on these units. Tell them to hurry up and release so we can compare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









same thing im wondering...not saying the op is a lying but id like to see more info about these


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I was only playing about the "worshipping" comment.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want these headlights!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and they use D2S Bulbs. very very weird...





























i'd rather 20th Joey Mod the Replica Headlights then Joey Mod the OEM HIDs ones.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

I'll buy them off you.........$250 LOL








no but seriously I will


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (turdbogls)*

How do you find the light output? They sound like just the units that I need!
I currently have D2S set up in the Inpro poo headlights. Because these headlights were designed to use H7, and also because they're crap, my light output is very poor.
I've been looking to swap the projectors out but not that keen to as I'd probably break even more things in these headlights!
If they did Golf headlights which look like the OEM Golf xenon with D2S that would be ideal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please post a nighttime shot if you can... looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adlepp (Apr 2, 2005)

when will these be avail for purchase?


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

well guys... i think im buying an E90 so im pretty sure these lights will be for sale within the next few day. Here is what i paid for everything so i can start getting offers from people who want to buy them.
Helix HX headlight housing $375
Prolumen 6000k D2S HID kit $350
ECS Tuning Wiring harness $85
42dd led city lights $8
Silverstar high beam bulbs $40
so the total spent was $858... i'll accept offers though


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (slappyhoohah)*

have any pics of the light output?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, He posted pics of the lamps at night...and ppl were asking him for night shots (beam patterns) but he never posted.
I think that means "beware of beam".
Otherwise,
if he has a good beam I think he will be posting up shortly.


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

i know i have to get the picture but i just havent gotten around to it yet. I'll try to get some asap though.


----------



## radiculture (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (slappyhoohah)*

I don't mean to come across like a jerk, but this thread confuses me a little bit.
Your initial post talked about how it's nice to own a shop becuase you get to *test out new products, etc.. you implied that you were getting to test out some new projectors that would eventually be on the market...
Then you told us what you PAID for everything.. and all of a sudden they're for sale.
If these aren't even available yet, wouldn't the manufacturer look down on you selling them for a profit? 
Once again, I just want to understand the situation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

i paid that amount for all of the stuff... i am making no profit. They are still working on making a wiring harness and figuring some more stuff out on the lights before they are for sale. I am not out to screw anyone over but i would like to just get back what i put in.


----------



## radiculture (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (slappyhoohah)*

cool, thanks for your response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (radiculture)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radiculture* »_I don't mean to come across like a jerk, but this thread confuses me a little bit.
Your initial post talked about how it's nice to own a shop becuase you get to *test out new products, etc.. you implied that you were getting to test out some new projectors that would eventually be on the market...
Then you told us what you PAID for everything.. and all of a sudden they're for sale.
If these aren't even available yet, wouldn't the manufacturer look down on you selling them for a profit? 
Once again, I just want to understand the situation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I agree with this assessment. 
Something isn't right. Not saying it's not a real sale...just that if they were his as "test lamps" then he wouldn't have paid for them in the first place.
But anyway,
carry on.
Beam pattern pics will sell these lamps quick.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Beam pattern pics will sell these lamps quick.

I should correct myself: maybe beam pattern pics will make these lamps "not sell"







.


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I should correct myself: maybe beam pattern pics will make these lamps "not sell"







.


i agree







also get some pics of the back of the headlight housing..id like to see what the wireing situation looks like..if its anything like other helix lights then its definitly no good


----------

